# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: Knoppix 7.7 Linux - März 2016 Vorstellung u Neuerungen von Knoppix auf CeBIT

## warumlinux

Klaus Knopper stellt seine neuste Linux Distribution Knoppix 7.7 auf der CeBIT 2016 vor. 
Eien Linux Distribution, die speziell dafür entwickelt wurde um sie auf möglichsten vielen Rechnern ohne vorherige Installation, direkt zu verwenden. 
Die gesamte Hardware wird erkannt und man kann sofort loslegen.
Er erklärt, was man damit machen kann und welche Software bereits vorinstalliert und einsatzbereit ist.
Der Link zum YouTube Viedo: https://youtu.be/faY30jgtBvI

----------

